# Fire, safety concerns lead to eviction of “Rhinoceropolis” art colony in Denver



## todd (Dec 9, 2016)

Fire, safety concerns lead to eviction of “Rhinoceropolis” art colony in Denver 
In the aftermath of the fatal Oakland, Calif., warehouse fire, which killed 36 people, Denver officials evicted about a dozen people Thursday, in frigid temperatures, from a building on Brighton Boulevard.

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/12/08/fire-safety-eviction-art-colony-denver-brighton-blvd/

Im sure theres gonna be way more crack downs on squats...


----------



## Dmac (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, the cops will cite "concerns" over the Oakland fire as a way to fuck with people, "for their own safety".


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 9, 2016)

The fash has figured this out as well. Could be connected:
http://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread/101951584/


----------



## ped (Dec 9, 2016)

I think its wise to read the comments. there's more there than internet trolling. at some point we're going to have to stop brushing this shit off and get serious.

shit like this post gets disregarded as hype, stupid, etc and Ive come to realize its a mask, a defense mechanism to keep us from waking up.

These people are armed and ready, salivating even. And they own this country...the world


----------

